# Limited access? Help please.



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

In this thread, "Advice from a veteran to a newbie (consolidated)" there is a link as follows: "http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...=&postid=523557".
When I clck on this link, I get this: jilter, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:.
I do not think anything here applies to me. My account has been validated, I have been posting here for a long time and have never run across something before I could not access.

Can I get assistance on this, please?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

What happened is that it's now a bad link, and it links to the archive. If you go to the archive, you can find a link there.


----------

